# End of the line pics



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

The wife and I bought a place up north and plan on spending our weekends there. I pulled my line a few weeks ago since I won't be around to check traps. Here are a few of my favorite pics and memories of 2008-2009.
Embarrassed yote, caught in a **** set.









Crazy high strung Grey who tried to rip my face off!









I felt bad for this guy!








Waiting to be fleshed!








Pretty November red!








***** number 49 and 50!









Connibear box double!








Some put up fur in the corner of the basement. (against my wifes wishes)









I have alot more fur skinned out in the freezer (against my wifes wishes) waiting to be fleshed. I decided to wait it out and ship everything to NAFA's May sale. I am already looking forward to next year. Hope you guys have a succesful end to the season and post some pics of your catches for me!
Good Luck and good trapping!!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats on a great year. 

Enjoy that place up north. I'm not ready to call it quits yet but I may be soon.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice job this year. **** 49 is a keeper. Didn't I already tell you that once.

Griff


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on a very nice season, you got some great pic's..


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

griffondog said:


> Nice job this year. **** 49 is a keeper. Didn't I already tell you that once.
> 
> Griff


49 sure was a keeper Griff. He stretched to 4XL. One of my nicer **** this year. Ended up with 65 this year, I need to get fleshin and get the freezer cleaned out. I have a little of everything left in there, yotes, fox, **** and skunk.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

yep...still envious of you.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

way to go Hunter54 you looks like you had a dang good year! have fun fleshing all of those critters you have left


----------



## bks10 (Jul 10, 2007)

nice year!!!!!!! just wondering do you use those free weights (basement pic) to run your water line? must be one of your secrets you forgot to show me!!!!


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Those are great photos!!!!


----------



## jgoss1205 (Aug 30, 2008)

nice job


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice pics looks like you had a good season! OT


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

bks10 said:


> nice year!!!!!!! just wondering do you use those free weights (basement pic) to run your water line? must be one of your secrets you forgot to show me!!!!


Does your boss know he is paying you to look at trapping websites!! :evilsmile


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

great pics and congrats on a outstanding season


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Hunter,

Congratulations on a great season!!!

Thank for sharing your outstanding trap line photos with us.

Continued Good Luck on your Trap Line!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Great Pics Hunter! Your put up fur looks really nice.
Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## huntinchucks (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome pics. Looks like you had a good year. Congrats.


----------



## jlock (Feb 24, 2006)

Hunter54, was your son #68 (Miller) in football this year ?:lol:


----------

